# Cannot end msmpeng.exe..



## maanas (Jan 22, 2013)

I have installed windows 7 recently....and installed Microsoft Security essentials with it. I checked my task manager and im seeing this process MsMpEng.exe running and taking too much memory...i checked in msconfig and its full name was Microsoft Antimalware Service with manufacturer unknown..i decided to stop it and then restarted the pc..but that process starts again...tried couple of times but im unable to close it...please help!


----------



## Lachdanan (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello there.

Did you try the good old "uninstall" method ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I believe this is what is running Free Malware Removal Tool | Anti-Malware Scan Software


----------



## maanas (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok somehow i was able to end the msmpeng.exe service...by opening windows defender but the thing is..when i stopped it..the Microsoft security essentials which i have installed stopped working and an option came up to start it.. and when i clicked start i was getting a weird error access is denied error 0x10000etc..

So initially i had to remove MSE and install it all over again..and had revert back the changed which i made in windows defender..so the question is....is MsMpeng.exe a process of MSE? which cant be stopped if it stops then MSE stops..? if any1 else is also using MSE...then please let me know if u also have the same process running in your task manager..


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

MsMpeng.exe is part of Windows Defender. Did you have Windows Defender completely disabled while running Microsoft Security Essentials?


----------



## maanas (Jan 22, 2013)

I did exactly the same..showed here...and after doing this MSE stopped working...
http://http://helpdeskgeek.com/windows-vista-tips/what-is-msmpeng-exe/


----------

